# Looking to work in Mexico...



## tftimm (Nov 3, 2010)

First of all, I want to thank all of you ex-pats for your service to our great country. It is because of you that we live with the freedoms I enjoy on a day-to-day basis. Thank you!

This is my first post on this forum, and I am exploring the opportunity of working abroad, specifically Mexico. My background is in manufacturing and I am bilingual.

A little background on why some would say I am "crazy". First off, I am married to a Mexican who is also a legal resident of the United States. For the last 5 years, I have been traveling frequently to Mexico about twice a month. I currently live on the Texas/Mexico border and we travel to the Monterrey area. I have lived 17 years on the South Texas border, 7 years in the city I currently live in.

It has always been a desire of hers to return to Mexico, and I have always been interested in working abroad. My current job requires me to travel and I have recently been to Peru and all the countries in Central America. I miss being away from my family, but I enjoy learning about cultures, etc.

My question is really related to getting connected to head hunters that work for well known U.S. firms searching for US employees who are willing to relocate to Mexico. I understand that many of the ex-pats that went to Mexico to follow manufacturing are reaching retiring age and these companies may be looking for generation X (I'm 30) to assist their operations in Mexico.

I'd appreciate any help in contacting head hunters or recommendations on how to connect with companies that have openings at operations in Mexico. I have a BS engineering degree with a minor in business in case anyone on this forum would like to talk to me.

I look forward to your comments, and thanks again ExPats for your service!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. My suggestion would be to contact companies in the USA, which would be likely to have international operations using your skill set. That would open the opportunity for an initial position in the USA, with potential transfer to Mexico after a period of training and familiarization with the new company. To take the 'shorter route', would require face to face meetings in Mexico, as is the custom, after making initial contacts. Those initial contacts are best made through other 'contacts' in Mexico. Often, mail or telephone inquiries are ignored; again, it is custom.
Buena suerte.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

tftimm said:


> First of all, I want to thank all of you ex-pats for your service to our great country. It is because of you that we live with the freedoms I enjoy on a day-to-day basis. Thank you!
> 
> [...]
> 
> I look forward to your comments, and thanks again ExPats for your service!


Out of curiosity, how is it that ex-patriots have served the US? Some of us are military veterans but that is incidental to being an ex-patriot.

Memo


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think someone is confused:

Ex-patriot = One who is no longer patriotic.

Expatriate = One who lives outside his home country.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think someone is confused:
> 
> Ex-patriot = One who is no longer patriotic.
> 
> Expatriate = One who lives outside his home country.


You are absolutely right. Someone, me, was confused. But my question stands, what have us expatriates done to serve our country. I did a lot of things to serve the country, military, Peace Corps, civilian federal service. But I didn't know I could add being an expatriate to that list.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I believe the OP was referring to the service that the members here at this forum provide to each other. At least that is how I read the comment. And I agree that this forum is an immense help, especially to newcomers.

I don't think they were referring to service to the country which is a whole other category and level of service.

So, from me - thanks to everyone who has served their country in the military, Peace Corps (which actually serves a more global community) and other civil services but also a thanks to the members of this forum for a great, shall we say, micro service to this expat community.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

That makes sense.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I read that the OP was confused between Expat and Ex Military Service Person. Wasn't worth a comment at the time and maybe still isn't


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

As I reread it, I think you may be right, sparks. However, I always try to give the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The thread is also off topic.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

tftimm said:


> First of all, I want to thank all of you ex-pats for your service to our great country. It is because of you that we live with the freedoms I enjoy on a day-to-day basis. Thank you!
> 
> This is my first post on this forum, and I am exploring the opportunity of working abroad, specifically Mexico. My background is in manufacturing and I am bilingual.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I will send you an interforum message. I am relocating to Monterrey Mexico and we would be looking for someone in country to help with project management. We were looking for someone local, but if you are bilingual that will help quite a bit. Right now ia am the only one in my company that speaks Spanish.


----------



## tftimm (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm sorry if I confused folks, but most ex-pats that are in Mexico have also served our country, although I probably should not have been so general.

Either way, I sent you an e-mail conorkilleen. Interestingly enough, I have an interview on Monday with a company who has operations in Fresnillo, Zacatecas. I met them during a meeting at my current job and we had a brief discussion about the possibility of joining there team, so at their request I sent them a resume. Well, they contacted me today about a full interview Monday, so we'll see.

Thanks for your help, and I appreciate your comments.


----------

